# What are the world's most famous landmarks?



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

ncik said:


> how can anyone forget the TWIN TOWERS!!?


Landmarks aren't Landmarks if they don't mark land. Even befor the 9/11 tragedy I don't think they were more famous then the Petronas Towers.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

ncik said:


> how can anyone forget the TWIN TOWERS!!?


Hardly anyone knew about them before they were demolished... they were certainly much less well known than ESB or Liberty... probably even the Chrysler. And now they're demolished...


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

It's true. They weren't particularly beloved until after 9/11/01.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

1 - Eiffel Tower
2 - Great Wall of China
3 - Rome Colloseum
4 - Statue of Liberty
5 - London Bridge (Tower Bridge or w/e?)
6 - Big Ben
7 - Empire State Building
8 - Leaning Tower of Pisa
9 - Hollywood Sign
10 - Taj Mahal
11 - Golden Gate Bridge
12 - Sydney Opera House
13 - The Pyramids
14 - CN Tower
15 - The White House
16 - The Vatican
17 - Mayan Pyramids
18 - Brooklyn Bridge
19 - Brandenbourg Gate
20 - Arc De Triumph


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

1. Eiffel Tower
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Pyramids of Giza
4. Taj Mahal
5. Great Sphinx
6. Great Wall of China
7. Parthenon
8. Colloseum
9. Big Ben
10. London Bridge
11. Notre Dame
12. Golden Gate Bridge
13. Hollywood Sign
14. Arc of Triumph
15. The White House
16. Sagrada Familia
17. Leaning Tower of Pisa
18. Empire State Building
19. Corcovado Statue
20. Sydney Opera House


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Xeni-2 said:


> 10. London Bridge


You prolly mean the Tower Bridge, I think no-one (expect out over partriotic Londoners) would call the London Bridge a Landmark.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

The real famous ones:
America
Canada
CN Tower

USA
Golden Gate
Hollywood Sign
Empire State
White House
Mount Rushmore
Alcatraz

Brazil
Statue of Jesus

Europe
UK
Big Ben
Tower Bridge
Stongehenge

France
Eiffel Tower
Arc de Triomph

Spain
Sagrada Familia

Germany
Brandenburger Tor
Neuschwanstein

Italy
Colloseum
Vatican
Leaning Tower

Greece
Parthenon

Russia
St. Basils

Africa
Egypt
the Pyramids
Sphinx

No other really landmarks that are recognized all over the world

Asia
China
Lhasa Palaca
The Great Wall

India
Taj Mahal

Australia
Opera House


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

I would like to add Golden gate bridge San Frasisco, Erasmus bridge Rotterdam, Patronas towers Kualalampur, Faisal Mosque Islamabad and Burj Duabai Duabai.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree with your list, but don't think everyone knows the Coliseum or the Empire State Building. I think they would've recognized World Trade Center in NY, and maybe the Red Square in Moscow.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I agree with your list, but don't think everyone knows the Coliseum or the Empire State Building. I think they would've recognized World Trade Center in NY, and maybe the Red Square in Moscow.



Everyone NOW knows the WTC in NY, sure. But prior to 9/11, not necessarily so.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Don't forget the Statue of Liberty, Forza!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> Sums it up pretty well.


Yeah, it really does but what is it under the cologne cathedral?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Every Disneyland's Castle, lol.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah, it really does but what is it under the cologne cathedral?


Isn't that the guggenheim thing in New York?

Or do you mean that duch windmill?


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

"Landmarks aren't Landmarks if they don't mark land. Even befor the 9/11 tragedy I don't think they were more famous then the Petronas Towers." Unfortunately, quite true I think.  I only had found out about the twin towers' existance about a month before from a program on discovery channel. When I got the news on september 11th, I thought to myself, "DAMNIT, I just found out about those, how is this possible?!".


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

ncik said:


> how can anyone forget the TWIN TOWERS!!?


If your referring to the former WTC, it does'nt exist anymore!


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

I love how so many are from New York. These 3 are definitely world famous. 

Statue of Liberty
Empire State Building
Brooklyn Bridge 

The WTC should be on the list only because of what happened on 9/11. Think about it. Whenever you see the new towers of the WTC built, you'll be reminded of the old. 

Elsewhere around the world....kind of in order.....

Eiffel Tower
Pyramids
Great Wall
Sydney Opera House
Golden Gate
Seattle space needle (it was the first of its kind)
St. Basils
Big Ben
Coliseum
Rio's statue of Jesus

Since the Sears Tower, Petronas Tower, and especially Taipei 101 aren't really world famous, don't count on the Burj Dubai being famous.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

sfenn1117 said:


> kind of in order.....
> 
> Eiffel Tower
> Pyramids
> ...


The Seattle space needle isn't particularly famous - and there's no way in a million, billion years that it's more famous than Big Ben.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

I'd say the following in London are world famous:

Big Ben/Houses of Parliament
Tower Bridge
Buckingham Palace
St Paul's Cathedral


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ I'd say only Big Ben is. Buckingham Palace, St Paul's Cathedral most people wouldnt have a clue what they are at first, Tower Bridge is borderline.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

obviously we have different views on what stuff is more famous. I could name famous London landmarks off easily...but your average joe probally couldnt. Big Ben probally be the most famous. Buckinham Palace is known by almost everyone, but I dont know if they all would recognize the building itself.


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

The London Eye is up there now on London's landmarks. I think it's awesome, every other city getting a ferris wheel now is just a rip-off!!!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Top Five are (in no order): 

-Statue of Liberty

-Big Ben

-Eiffel Tower

-Pyramids 

-Taj Mahal


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Americas
1. Statue of Liberty
2. Empire State Building
3. Hollywood Sign (tho its crap)
4. Golden Gate Bridge
5. Christ the Redeemer

Europe
1. Eiffel Tower
2. Big Ben
3. Colliseum
4. Tower bridge
5. Bradenburg Gate

Africa and Middle East
1. Pyramids
2. Dome of the Rock
3. Holy Mosque of Makkah
4. Great Mosque of Djenné
5. Petra (a la Indian Jones )

Asia and Oceania
1. Taj Mahal
2. Sydney Opera house and Harbour Bridge
3. Great Wall of China
4. Forbidden city
5. Angkor Watt


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

sfenn1117 said:


> The London Eye is up there now on London's landmarks. I think it's awesome, every other city getting a ferris wheel now is just a rip-off!!!


Actually when you would show of the London Eye on the streets here, many people would say:
"Ohh nice pic of Vienna"


















Of course it a "little" bit older, from 1896.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

^^But they look so different.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I mean if you only show one pic. If you put both next to eachother it would be a different thing.

It really depend on wich region you are. I just think you can't really say the big weel belongs to London.

And saying the London eye is the "original" one is just ignorant IMO.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh come on, you're just jealous.

London is the city which pioneered the idea of a wheel on this scale - the idea DOES belong to London.

What an incredibly daring structure to build! Such a bold and innovative landmark.

London rocks!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^^It belongs to Chicago. :runaway:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> Oh come on, you're just jealous.


Is there any reason to get Personal? Give me argument and I will discuss with you. Otherwise I will tread you as troll.

Maybe you should go abroad and talk with some people.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The London Eye is twice the height of Chicago's wheel, and far more famous.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

earthJoker said:


> I mean if you only show one pic. If you put both next to eachother it would be a different thing.
> 
> It really depend on wich region you are. I just think you can't really say the big weel belongs to London.
> 
> And saying the London eye is the "original" one is just ignorant IMO.


Well it is original; it looks very different from that other one. I'm just wondering, according to you it is not original, but then what wheel is technically “original" when there all basically big wheels? Only the first one can be the most original surely?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I was talking about the original *ferris* wheel by Mr. Ferris himself, which was much taller. Also, the London Eye is more of an observation wheel where you sit and do...something.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> I was talking about the original *ferris* wheel by Mr. Ferris himself, which was much taller. Also, the London Eye is more of an observation wheel where you sit and do...something.


It's not more like an observation wheel, it is an observation wheel!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

london-b said:


> Well it is original; it looks very different from that other one. I'm just wondering, according to you it is not original, but then what wheel is technically “original" when there all basically big wheels? Only the first one can be the most original surely?


First I wanne male clear. I don't think the one of Vienna is the origial one, and I never said that.

I mean Original in sense of the first one in functionality not in special design.

What I said is, that it really depends in what cultural/geographical region you are. And depending on where you are the people will 
And I think some here are underestimating this.

On the other side things like The Big Ben/House of the Parlament or the Tower Bridge are really world famous or at least "western world famous".


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Is the London Eye actually famous? Maybe it's just a European thing; I had never really heard anything about until joining this website.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, it is really a WONDER to see so many lists without the Taj Mahal!!!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Is the London Eye actually famous? Maybe it's just a European thing; I had never really heard anything about until joining this website.


I think it's slowly becoming more known out of the UK


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

HariR said:


> Wow, it is really a WONDER to see so many lists without the Taj Mahal!!!


It was on my list


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> ^^It belongs to Chicago. :runaway:


Agreed! :cheers:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> Is the London Eye actually famous? Maybe it's just a European thing; I had never really heard anything about until joining this website.


Of course it's famous. It's London's most popular paid-for attraction, with nearly 4 million visitors a year, and it stands opposite one of the most famous landmarks in the world, in one of the most famous cities in the world.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^If I were a kid visiting London, I'd sure want to get on the big ferris-wheel-thingy, too!  I'm sure it's famous, wjfox--I just wouldn't rank it among the world's "most" famous.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> I just wouldn't rank it among the world's "most" famous.


Neither would I, but it's definitely famous - and very much a part of London's image now.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

But this is about the world's most famous?...


----------



## mohamed2 (Jun 8, 2005)

well i think dome of the rock, israel is also world famous , there is no building in the world which has more political/religious significance than this.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

mohamed said:


> well i think dome of the rock, israel is also world famous , there is no building in the world which has more political/religious significance than this.



That might actually be truly one of the MOST famous in the world. Any person not recognizing that probably also lives in Manhattan and isn't sure which one the Chrysler Building is...


----------



## mohamed2 (Jun 8, 2005)

europe has great monuments, but i am going list asia most famous landmarks.

middle east 

petra
mosques of isfahan
palmarya
dome of the rock 
zigaurets
omayyad mosque
church of nativity
hatra city
byblos
rachels tomb
presepolis

south asia

taj mahal 
ajanta, ellora caves
lahore mosque
red fort
fatehpur sikri
victoria memorial
madurai meenakshi temple
golden temple
jama masjid mosque
islamabad mosque

east asia 

great wall of china
tinamen square
forbidden city
xian 
imperial palace -tokyo
tibeatean palace

south east asia 

borbodur temple complex
angor wat temple complex
thai temple bangkok

central asia

mosques of samarhant and buhara


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Is the London Eye actually famous? Maybe it's just a European thing; I had never really heard anything about until joining this website.


I had heard of it befor I went to the UK. It's not a one of the top 10 landmarks yet but im sure it will be one day. 


BTW I think its London's best attraction because you can see so many other London landmarks. 

Here are just a few of the 30 London eye pictures I took in August.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

i had heard of the London eye on these boards but i never knew what it was exactly until this thread. i knew london had a big ferris wheel, which are have become popular in the past 10 years but i never knew their was called "London eye"
my bad.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

i've shown some pics to my 5 year old nephew and he can easily identify these  :

1. Eiffel Tower
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Golden Gate Bridge
4. The Pyramids at Giza
5. The Leaning Tower of Pisa
6. St. Basil's Cathedral
7. Big Ben
8. Empire State Building
9. Petronas Towers
10. The Jedi Temple :lol:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

st basil's?


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

Photos from www.melbournephotos.net


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

what about this one:










the first skyscraper to be built in the sea!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^^Sorry, but no. To tell you the truth, most people don't have a clue about Dubai or the UAE in general (ignorance, I know, but it's the sad truth).


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I disagree with you, spyguy - I would say the Burj Al Arab is reasonably famous.

My parents and a few people I know have heard of it, and they're not even skyscraper fans.

The sail-shaped design is eye-catching and very memorable. And it's the world's only 7-star hotel. It's been featured on many holiday/travel programmes.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> ^^Sorry, but no. To tell you the truth, most people don't have a clue about Dubai or the UAE in general (ignorance, I know, but it's the sad truth).


it is sad truth about your suckin US media, pathetic people.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure you'll find even more people in South America, Africa, etc. who will know about Dubai than people with access to Internet, cable TV, leisure magazines and travel shows. :|


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^^ you are looking for troubles i won't discuss with a stupid person.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> ^^Sorry, but no. To tell you the truth, most people *in the USA* don't have a clue about Dubai or the UAE in general (ignorance, I know, but it's the sad truth).


I made a correction to your post. Now it's true


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, but I don't know what I've said that is stupid. No doubt the hotel is beautiful and a worthy icon for Dubai, but to say that it falls under the same category as the Great Wall, Taj Mahal, Big Ben, etc. isn't realistic.

And malec, that's true, but I'm sure you'll find the same thing is true for many other countries outside of the Middle East and Europe, where travel to Dubai is expensive and long.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Aswell as Europe and the Middle East there's also Asia and there are a hell of a lot of people there 

Anyway, Dubai's not impressing me at the moment. We've seen some fantastic new proposals over the past couple of days but until they kick the worker abusing companies off the face of the Earth I won't be impressed anymore.


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

Most Recognizable? 

Historical Landmarks:

Pyramids
The Great Wall
Parthenon
The Colosseum
Hagia Sophia
Stonehenge 

Modern landmarks:
Golden Gate Bridge
Empire State Building
Sydney Opera House
CN Tower
Eiffel Tower
Statue of Liberty

These are not necessarily my personal favorite, but I think the title of the thread is "MOST FAMOUS", so I think these titles probably fit the criteria the most.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ Aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

Im not sure, what he should have forgotten, but stonehenge and he cn tower does not belong into that list.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> I disagree with you, spyguy - I would say the Burj Al Arab is reasonably famous.
> 
> My parents and a few people I know have heard of it, and they're not even skyscraper fans.
> 
> The sail-shaped design is eye-catching and very memorable. And it's the world's only 7-star hotel. It's been featured on many holiday/travel programmes.


I agree with Wjfox! It's very often on TV and I'm sure it's very famous in the US too.


----------



## Scott9409 (Oct 6, 2005)

What about Panama Canal,


----------



## Fly Pan Am (Nov 21, 2004)

Hanging Gardens of Babylon or the Lighthouse of Alexandia.


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

DG said:


> ^^ you are looking for troubles i won't discuss with a stupid person.


He made a valid point. The VAST majority of the world's population pay no attention to travel magazines and TV shows about hotels. 

Dubai's towers, beautiful as they may be, hold very little cultural significance even within Dubai's own sphere of influence. For goodness sake, they're only a few years old! To compare them to the Taj Mahal or the Great Wall of China is really not taking a very broad view of the subject. 

Attacking someone as "stupid" simply for pointing out something fairly obvious seems a little reactionary.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Waaaay Underrated*

This thread makes me realize how underrated is Machu Picchu worldwide, I mean we are talking about an entire Inca city built with rocks on the top of a mountain, many many years ago, if thats not a definition of landmark I dont know what it is...







Machu Picchu is an obvious landmark​


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Taj mahal


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Im not posting those that people remembers the most but those that is famous but people remember the least.

1. Stonehenge
2. Arc de Triomphe
3. Mount rushmore


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

1. The Big Oyster, Taree, New South Wales









2. big banana, Located in Coffs Harbour in New South Wales:









3. big Ned Kelly, Glenrown, Victoria:









4. The Big Potato, Robertson, NSW









5. The big Pineapple, Sunshine Coast, Queensland


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

^^ Awesome selection!


----------



## future_trance011 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hollywood sign
Statue of Liberty
Eiffel Tower
Golden Gate Bridge
Arc de Triumph
Great Wall of China
Big Ben
Sydney Operahouse
Leaning Tower of Pisa
Pyramids of Giza
Tower Bridge


----------

